# loving the dankung 1745



## msasso (Nov 7, 2012)

ordered a bunch of the stuff from dankung and I can't stop using it. creates a lot of simple mounting opportunities with slotted or pin hole mounts and the double band configuration hits nice and hard. my favorite part is no more tying bands with this stuff. Just using a little piece of tube to keep the whole thing together. Gives the whole rig a nice low profile and accuracy seems much better with these bands a lead balls. I have mounted them on 4 slingshots already and plan many more.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

The Dankung tubes are good - I'm loving them for ease of changing, long life and decent performance. Got 10m each of 1745, 1842 and 2040 - loads of bandsets in that little lot!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's the main reason I love tubes... Don't get me wrong, I love me some flatbands, but tubes are just so quick to make sets out of.

LGD


----------

